# G14 carb problem



## Kemper (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a G14 that i just recently bought, the guy that had it put on a brand new carb, The engine is a Tecumseh HH140,
sometimes it will load up and start blowing black smoke when it is running wide open,if i reach up and turn the needle on the carb it doesen't help it,the only way for it to return to normal running is to pull the throttle back and then it is fine i can open it back up and it smoothes out.

Could the float be hanging up or what?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The float or the float valve. Almost sounds like the choke is intermittently sticking shut.


----------

